# Warning?...Speculative Trading Ideas



## rhen (16 May 2008)

In good faith I made a payment (via Paypal) to Speculative Trading Ideas on 8/5/08

http://www.stideas.com/ASX Order.htm

The home website opens as follows

_Welcome to the STI web site.

My name is Peter Vincent ( aka mpfx ) and I am the Director of Speculative Trading Ideas Pty Ltd. 

I live on the Mornington Peninsula, one hour south of Melbourne, Australia and have been actively involved as a trader of the ASX and Forex markets for over nine years.

The lack of free historical data available on the web was my original motivation for creating this site. As time has gone by I have added tools and editorials all designed to help online traders advance their own skills._ _The most important thing I have learned in my years of trading is that where possible try to remove all emotion from your trading and be as mechanical as possible.

Hopefully you will be able to gain something from my site and I wish you well for all your future trades.

Best Regards and Good Trading,

Peter Vincent._

Since then I have sent several emails without response.
If anyone can enlighten me as to why, I would be appreciative.
If nothing else this may serve as a further warning to some of us.:1zhelp:

regards
rhen


----------



## Whiskers (16 May 2008)

Hi rhen.

I presume you didn't get your software or access to whatever he was offering.

That being the case lodge a complaint with Paypal for purchase item not being provided, soon. I'm not sure what the time frame is to lodge a complaint.

Keep up to date on their site with the dispute resolution progress and remind them if it is taking too long. From memory the other party has something like two weeks to respond.

If this guy doesn't provide you with what you expected, or if the item is then 'not as described' you can lodge another claim for that.

In the end if he does not pay up, Paypal covers you with their insurance and the vendor looses Paypal accreditation and is struck off their registry.


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

so what your saying is you sent money to this stranger & you got dudded??

take it as a good lesson...dont send money that way..

go get yourself etrade pro & you will be sweet.

dont trust ANYONE online...

now go see my tips for the weekend put a few bucks on my best bets &

you will do good, & i dont want a from you buddy..ok...tb


----------



## rhen (16 May 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Hi rhen.
> 
> I presume you didn't get your software or access to whatever he was offering.
> 
> ...




G'Day Whiskers,

You presume correctly.
No receipt of payment. Nothing.
And yes, I do intend to follow up after fellow forum members have had a read and a chance to comment.
Appreciate your comments and interest.

regards
rhen


----------



## Whiskers (16 May 2008)

rhen said:


> G'Day Whiskers,
> 
> You presume correctly.
> No receipt of payment. Nothing.
> ...




Just checked. It's 45 days to lodge dispute process, then another 20 to lodge complaint application.

It seems that their buyer protection insurance is pretty much for ebay, but still they may be able to lever it out of him.

Failing that, there is always the relevant small claims court, in your state.

Consumer affairs might also be interested if it is a scam or fraud.

Good luck rhen.


----------



## Julia (16 May 2008)

Rhen, hope you will feel able to pursue this.  Heaven knows how much money this character has fleeced out of genuine people.

If Paypal isn't able to help you, Fair Trading I think will take an interest.

All the best, and keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## MichaelD (16 May 2008)

Whiskers said:


> lodge a complaint with Paypal for purchase item not being provided



PayPal won't help as their buyer protection only covers items which are capable of being delivered tangibly, not intangibles like this.

If you funded the PayPal payment with either your existing PayPal balance or direct debit from your bank account, you have no recourse at all via PayPal.

If you funded the PayPal payment with a credit card, however, you will have credit card chargeback rights.


----------



## MichaelD (16 May 2008)

Hmmm, took a look at what was actually on offer which is a historical data CD, so it IS a physical product, so opening a dispute is indeed the way to go.


----------



## Timmy (17 May 2008)

How much money did you send, $18.50?  I ask because if it is a scam it seems like he has gone to a lot of trouble for only a few dollars?

He says his name is Peter Vincent and he lives on the Mornington Peninsula - so I stuck that into the WhitePages website and got these results.  There is a second page also.  There is a P Vincent listed in Rosebud - might be worth just giving him a call, might be him, might not, but is a start?  Might be a reasonable explanation for the whole thing?

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out?


----------



## rhen (17 May 2008)

Timmy said:


> How much money did you send, $18.50?  I ask because if it is a scam it seems like he has gone to a lot of trouble for only a few dollars?
> 
> He says his name is Peter Vincent and he lives on the Mornington Peninsula - so I stuck that into the WhitePages website and got these results.  There is a second page also.  There is a P Vincent listed in Rosebud - might be worth just giving him a call, might be him, might not, but is a start?  Might be a reasonable explanation for the whole thing?
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how it turns out?




Hi Tim
Thanks for your efforts.
Multiply the small amount that people are prepared to risk by the number of people who have just lost "Float" in the last couple of months and one may accumulate a tidy sum of money over the years, especially if the "scammed"  don't bother to report it (and cop a little flack for the effort). I would hope that other people report like matters on this very effective forum we have here. Now, just to provide balance, I must add that there is no foregone conclusion that this is a scam of sorts. There may be some simple explanation that someone out there has for this. 
I shall certainly report back on what happens and thanks once again for efforts of fellow forum members.

regards rhen


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 May 2008)

Contact paypal.


----------



## Timmy (17 May 2008)

rhen said:


> if the "scammed"  don't bother to report it (and cop a little flack for the effort).




rhen - I apologise if it appears I was giving you some flak for posting this, that was not my intention at all and I am sorry if it came across that way.  

I suppose it is just in my nature to look for the good, I hope there is some reasonable explanation and your ordered goods come through.


----------



## rhen (17 May 2008)

Timmy said:


> rhen - I apologise if it appears I was giving you some flak for posting this, that was not my intention at all and I am sorry if it came across that way.




Tim, 
No need to apologise. I am appreciative of your comments. There was no flak in your comments at all that I could see. 

As an outcome of your suggestion, I have phoned one of those numbers (most likely) and left a message of my intent to phone back.

regards
rhen


----------



## rhen (21 May 2008)

The data arrived.
No letter.
No receipt of payment.
No reference to my emails.
STI does exist...just don't be fooled by the contact address...he/she does not respond to it... apparently...
...but I now have a snailmail address.

Have a great day.

rhen


----------



## Whiskers (21 May 2008)

rhen said:


> The data arrived.
> No letter.
> No receipt of payment.
> No reference to my emails.
> ...




That sounds a bit of an odd way to do business, but at least you got the data, rhen.

But was the data what you expected it to be?


----------



## rhen (22 May 2008)

Whiskers said:


> That sounds a bit of an odd way to do business, but at least you got the data, rhen.
> 
> But was the data what you expected it to be?




Yes to all of the above, so it appears at this stage, anyway...everything seems fine.
The whole process certainly threw me...oh! I didn't get change owing but who's complaining? Certainly not I!

regards and thanks all for your comments and help,
rhen


----------



## Miner (25 May 2008)

While searching for STI Stirling Products I got this thread Speculative Trading Ideas.

STI share has been recommended by ASR in their latest newsletter on 23 May as buy at 5 cents 

May be there be distinction between STI as in SPeculative Trading Ideas and Stirling Products.  Just a suggestion for Joe to have a look into/

Well I saw a thread on Stirling Products as well STI and not active since six months or so. So I stand corrected

Regards


----------

